# Irish Ban Garda Beaten: Bystanders Just Take Pictures



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A FEMALE garda (ban garda)suffered a savage attack on a busy Dublin street as people recorded the incident on their mobile phones. 
The officer was bitten in the face and attacked with a bottle in the horrific incident which happened in broad daylight on Aston Quay. 
However, despite the large crowds of passers-by, no one came to the aid of the young woman and some even began recording the ongoing attack on their phones. 
Three youths, including one 17-year-old girl, have been arrested after the incident. The woman was left her with facial injuries and bruises to the body in the incident which saw her beaten all over and her eyes gouged. 
A 17-year-old girl was arrested and was questioned by gardai. She was later released without charge. Two further youths, aged 18 and 20, were arrested and charged with public order offences. 
Gardai who rushed to their colleague's aid had to stop one bystander filming the injured garda on his mobile phone. The garda was on patrol alone at the time of the frenzied assault on Thursday evening. 
The garda, who is in her 20s, is based at Pearse Street Station. 
She had spoken to a gang of youths about drinking in public when the attack happened. And as the attack was taking place, one of the gang of youths she had confronted told bystanders: "It serves her right, she's a pig." 
The officer is now recovering at home after being taken to hospital for treatment. Michael O'Boyce of the Garda Representative Association hit out at the lack of assistance from the public. 
"Not only did members of the public not come to her assistance, but they stood by and captured it on their mobile phones," he added. 
Anthony Comiskey, a witness who came on the scene at Aston Quay just after the attack at around 8pm, said he was shocked by what he saw. Mr Comiskey, a credit controller, told the Herald: "She was sitting on the footpath being tended to by some colleagues. 
She looked a bit stunned. Someone who saw what happened said she had been attacked with a bottle or a glass. She was on her own and nobody stepped in to help her. A guy in a grey tracksuit at the scene actually said to a few people: 'It serves her right, she's a pig.'" 
"I just shook my head and said, 'you're wrong'." "He was part of a small gang at the scene. I was told there were a few girls and some fellas drinking and the garda went up to them and told them it wasn't allowed. 
"The girl involved was being put into a garda van and an ambulance arrived." Gardai investigating the attack said it was "not unusual" for female officers to patrol busy areas alone at that time. 
"Gardai have arrested a female aged 17 as a result of a serious assault on a female garda member which occurred at Merchant's Arch," a spokesman said. 
He said the officer had suffered "serious enough" injuries, but was discharged from hospital that night and was now convalescing at home. Her injuries included a bloody nose, sprained fingers and bruising to her body. 
Evening Herald Newspaper | Ireland's Evening News Paper | Dublin & National News *-*Herald.ie


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Speedy recovery to the officer, and I hope all that did nothing someday have the favor returned to them when they need help.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Speedy recovery and return to duty to the Garda Officer. The disgusting behavior of the crowd is unfortunately becoming all to common. Those in the crowd should remember that what comes around goes around.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_"A guy in a grey tracksuit at the scene actually said to a few people: 'It serves her right, she's a pig.'"_

People are disgusting. Speedy recovery to the Garda Officer.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Cowardly turds! wishes a speedy recovery for the officer and a massive dose of KARMA to the asswipes that just stood by.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Cowardly turds! wishes a speedy recovery for the officer and a massive dose of KARMA to the asswipes that just stood by.


I totally agree! Speedy recovery and they will get what's coming to them someday!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

It still amazes me that Dublin is such a tourist spot. Once you go a few streets out from the main "Temple Bar" area it is nothing but drugs and thugs. It's quite a scary place to be especially the way the tourists label themselves. Drugs and crime are destroying Dublin. People can say what they want over here, but at least when people were policing themselves it was a safer place.


----------

